# My P.C Stealth Grow Box



## FTGMan (Apr 7, 2008)

i had a old gateway 2000 desktop PC and turned it into a Grow box Pics Below the plant is 4 1/2 Weeks old. comments appreciated 


-Lyth




















































Sorry if the pics arent that good used a mobil phone Camera


----------



## TheSky (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay, so lets cover a few things here man.

1. Your mobile phone camera is better than 99% of the pictures I've seen around here..probably not done from a mobile. 

2. This is the first PC Stealth grow I've seen that I've liked. Temperatures? What do you plan on doing for flowering?


----------



## Danno413 (Apr 8, 2008)

wow thats the best darn phone camera pics Ive ever seen! your little plant looks very healthy. HOw old is it? Peace


----------



## SunnyD (Apr 8, 2008)

those r better than my digital camera,,,,haha


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 8, 2008)

TheSky said:


> Okay, so lets cover a few things here man.
> 
> 1. Your mobile phone camera is better than 99% of the pictures I've seen around here..probably not done from a mobile.
> 
> 2. This is the first PC Stealth grow I've seen that I've liked. Temperatures? What do you plan on doing for flowering?


i have a LG vx 8300 and have the resolution on 1280*960 which will give you a slightly better picture, and the Temperature is 78.6 F
i plan on getting a HPS Light and putting it in intead of the CFLs i got on


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 8, 2008)

Danno413 said:


> wow thats the best darn phone camera pics Ive ever seen! your little plant looks very healthy. HOw old is it? Peace


5 weeks old


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, wont an HPS be way too hot for that small space?


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 8, 2008)

IM probably going to have it vent out for the light but if it is to hot ill just change out my fluorescent to yellow fluorescent for budding


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 8, 2008)

Wait, what bulbs do you have right now?
If you could get a 3 bulb bathroom light fixture you can get Y split adapters so that you can put 6 42Watt 2700k CFLs for flowering and get massive buds since its so many lumens in such a small space


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 8, 2008)

wow the best pc grow box that is practicle!


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 8, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Wait, what bulbs do you have right now?
> If you could get a 3 bulb bathroom light fixture you can get Y split adapters so that you can put 6 42Watt 2700k CFLs for flowering and get massive buds since its so many lumens in such a small space


i just was out and bought 2 y splitters and have 4 lights right now
but i might get the bathroom fixture. im just looking if it would work and get buds out of it. this is just a trial and if it works my next grow would be a whole lot better with more light and better vents this right now is my first grow ever and im just trying my luck and seeing if im good at it.


----------



## TheSky (Apr 8, 2008)

FTGMan said:


> i have a LG vx 8300 and have the resolution on 1280*960 which will give you a slightly better picture, and the Temperature is 78.6 F
> i plan on getting a HPS Light and putting it in intead of the CFLs i got on


HID's are VERY hot. You will need to create at least 1.5' away from the light. I'd get a very low wattage light bulb too. Don't spend money on something you might not necessarily need or be able to use.


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 8, 2008)

TheSky said:


> HID's are VERY hot. You will need to create at least 1.5' away from the light. I'd get a very low wattage light bulb too. Don't spend money on something you might not necessarily need or be able to use.


soo i guess i wont use it ill just do what coolman1a said to do and i think it should work out fine.


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 8, 2008)

They look very nice and healthy, since your growing in a pc case I really recommend getting the last 2 42Watt 2700k and flowering ASAP, they double or triple in size, also you might want to look into LST to maximize your growing space and you wont be sorry for spending a little extra money on those 2 bulbs, I gurantee it


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I dont know the wattage of ur lights but u should get all 6 bulbs 42W 2700k CFLs for flowering


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 8, 2008)

I would have flowered around half that size. You're gonna run out of room FAST. What type of vent are you using? I'm suprised you were able to keep the temps down. And is that tin foil I see?


----------



## exzile (Apr 8, 2008)

use taht scrog method or w/e ppl call it were u put a net above the plants so the plant grows around the net, this may help with the height of plant, allowing the hids. i may be wrong, but im throwing my opininion out there to help spark other opinions or help


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 8, 2008)

iam going to start flowering tommaro and i have 4 23 watt 1100 lumens daylight CFL Bulbs but the venting i have is 3 Cpu Fans Going on and i leave the Door an inch open so some more heat can come out.


Wow Based on the comments looks like im doing pretty well for my first grow


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 8, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> I would have flowered around half that size. You're gonna run out of room FAST. What type of vent are you using? I'm suprised you were able to keep the temps down. And is that tin foil I see?


yes its foil


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 8, 2008)

Creates burn spots like crazy, I'd get that stuff outta there. But just my opinion.


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 8, 2008)

was working fine for me but illl change it later and porbly use some mylar


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 8, 2008)

Mylar can create similar problems, not like foil though. Just make sure it's smooth and flat. Crinkles and wrinkles make hot spots


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 8, 2008)

ok thanks what is the best to use?


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 8, 2008)

In my opinion flat white paint. Some prefer the mylar, but I just have a hard time applying it, especially in small cramped places. Other people swear by panda film, but i guess it's just personal preferance.


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 8, 2008)

gotcha thanks man ill try mylar if it doesn't work then ittl be flat white paint


----------



## Red Eye Jim (Apr 8, 2008)

Bill Gates would be proud!!


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 8, 2008)

Spray paint it matte white like I did with mine, that will work fine. If you want any ideas I been growing in a case for a while, just have some trouble getting everything fine tuned.


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah i Saw your Grow box and We kinda started almost on the same date in your post i started on march 7th. im going to spray paint it because it would be easier for me to do that. thanks for the tip.


-LYTH-


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 8, 2008)

Too bad mine is so messed up and didnt look more like yours. Whaat are your case dimensions?


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 9, 2008)

i realy dont know but ill try to look it up its a Gateway 2000 its an old big white one


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 9, 2008)

Lol, just grab a measuring tape and do a quick measure


----------



## IOWNEVERY1 (Apr 9, 2008)

yo can you take more pictures of the outside like when "its in stealth mode" I wanna see how stealth it is


----------



## exzile (Apr 9, 2008)

yea, i did a grow in my computer to. i used my labtop to do it in. it turned out good with fat ass buds. it was kool


----------



## dutchmastermike (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey man, good luck with your grow. 

Any more updates?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 10, 2008)

looks good. i have only one advice - if that is tin alum foil inside the comp - remove it man.it's designed for reflecting the heat, not the light.if the comp case is white inside it will be better than the foil.


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 10, 2008)

yes more updates today will post soon sorry i havent been on this post i have been studying for a couple tests for school but i will post some updates a soon as possible


-LYTH-


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 10, 2008)

IOWNEVERY1 said:


> yo can you take more pictures of the outside like when "its in stealth mode" I wanna see how stealth it is


yes i will give me a couple minutes ill get some more today and post them for you in stealth mode


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 10, 2008)

i still havent gotten around to take the foil off and spray paint it white iam going to do it tommaro but here are a couple pics for you guys to have a better look at it 
i took off 2 lights and have 2 on right now going to do a little more modeling to it to tweak it up pictures will update these on's later


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey do your fans make a lot of noise? Like, if someone was around there is it loud enough so that they would question it?


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 10, 2008)

nah no noise from the Fan


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 10, 2008)

Really? Im trying some fans on a 12V adapter and they make a lot of noise, i dont know if its because theyre a bit old or what?


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 10, 2008)

that might be it i got these brand new from a computer store for 4$ each so maybe that might be it i dont know why yours are a bit loud but you might want to try to get new ones and see


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 10, 2008)

frozencpu.com

they have a whole bunch of computer fans. Just about everything you need, most with db ratings too.


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys how would i be able to control the 3 speeds of this fan if I hook it up to a 12V adapter? Buy the Antec TriCool 80mm LED Fan - Blue and other Computer fans & heatsinks at circuitcity.com


----------



## propcannibis (Apr 10, 2008)

sweet grow, im wanna do an indoor set up but moms only lets me grow in my window. ima have to try this


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 10, 2008)

propcannibis said:


> sweet grow, im wanna do an indoor set up but moms only lets me grow in my window. ima have to try this


yea it wrks pretty good i wish i had a mom that would let me grow im doing this by secret lol


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 10, 2008)

I suddenly got a flashback from middle school .....

anyway, to answer your question about controling speeds, if you go to Best Buy and purchase a Unversal AC Adapter you can control the speeds. The device plugs into the wall, and has several different accesories that can work on nearly all MP3s, CD Players, Cordless Phones, ect. Just cut off the end and attach it like you would with a phone charger. The device (being that it is universal) usually has several different voltage settings (12v, 9v, 6v, 3v, 1.5v, and off). Set it to 12v for full power, or dial it down as needed. Hope that helps.


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 10, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> I suddenly got a flashback from middle school .....
> 
> anyway, to answer your question about controling speeds, if you go to Best Buy and purchase a Unversal AC Adapter you can control the speeds. The device plugs into the wall, and has several different accesories that can work on nearly all MP3s, CD Players, Cordless Phones, ect. Just cut off the end and attach it like you would with a phone charger. The device (being that it is universal) usually has several different voltage settings (12v, 9v, 6v, 3v, 1.5v, and off). Set it to 12v for full power, or dial it down as needed. Hope that helps.


Yea it does, thanks


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey FTG do you wire all your fans to the same adapter or each fan to a separate adapter?


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 10, 2008)

I got my exhaust fans wired together and my intake fans wired together.... Since mine are some random old AC adapters they are not meant for it.... 

Each time your adding another fan its gonna cut down the power I believe. So therefore the more you have on one AC the slower the will go... I think?

Also for fan nnoise level when you buy one look for lower dB(a)... The lower that is the less noise they will produce.. Usually the more quite ones are more expensive... better barrings im assuming. Mine are around 20 dB and the exhaust ones are nearly silent with the carbon filter on and the intake are only noticeable if the door is open and your looking for the sound. Also look for higher CFM, cubic feet per minute moved... The higher that is the more powerfull and more air will be getting in and out of your case or area.

Hope that helps.


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Joe, does it really matter if its intake with intake or can an intake an outake fan be wired to the same adapter?


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 11, 2008)

No it doesnt matter, you just reverse which way you put the fan in. I just did mine that way because eventually I want to put them on a switch so that I can control the speed and have each set differently.


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 11, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Hey FTG do you wire all your fans to the same adapter or each fan to a separate adapter?


i have my intake and Exhaust on diffrent adapters so the speed will be at the highest


----------



## defeatedtea (Apr 11, 2008)

@FTGMAN
this looks pretty sweet,
i'm a complete noob though, besides the tower what other materials do you need for this type of setup?
i.e soil, lights.

and would i be able to go to like OSH or homedepot to get this stuff
again i'm a complete noob.
but yeah great work!!
thanks again.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 11, 2008)

You can definitely get all of the materials at Home Depot. All you need to grow is some light sockets and bulbs and your soil. It just depends on how well you want to treat them and with what quality you do it with.


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 11, 2008)

yea you can get it at home depot thats where i got my stuff but i didnt have that much money so i just had to make way with some stuff i had at my house too.lol


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 11, 2008)

updates tommaro i gotta go to sleep right now ACT Tommaro


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 12, 2008)

ill get some more pics by the end of today


-Lyth-


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 12, 2008)

Wait Does anyone Know what Strian it Could Possibly be? thanks

i have it in flowering started 3 days ago nothing so far if its a guy or a girl hopefully its a female
-LYTH-


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 12, 2008)

No idea on your strain but you might want to start tying your plant down... Your case looks smaller then mine. Just a thought if you have not considered. You can definitly get more bud sites this way... which = more yield


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 12, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> No idea on your strain but you might want to start tying your plant down... Your case looks smaller then mine. Just a thought if you have not considered. You can definitly get more bud sites this way... which = more yield


how would i be able to do that?
Please Explain

thanks
-LYTH-


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 12, 2008)

Do some research on LST. It pretty much is you tying your plant down so that you can show as many bud sites as possible. Instead of 1 main cola you can get a bunch more since you are controlling how it grows. Make sense?


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 12, 2008)

Subscribed. I want to see this finish.


----------



## coffeeShopKid (Apr 13, 2008)

if you are using just cfl you will be diapointed and wont get buds like you will off a hps\mh


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 13, 2008)

coffeeShopKid said:


> if you are using just cfl you will be diapointed and wont get buds like you will off a hps\mh


yes i know but i cannot use them because my venting will not allow me to use one and my plant is to close to it so it will burn. i thought about it tho


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 13, 2008)

You may not get buds like you could, but you will still receive tasty yield


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 13, 2008)

Its a pc case, I really dont think anyone can get an hps in there, the temps would be around the 100s


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 13, 2008)

I have seen an HPS is an even smaller space on another forum. With start to finish grow

Not sure if I am alowed to post the link to the forum so I PMED you the link coolman


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 15, 2008)

Everyone that posted somthing in this post or others thank you all very much and for the time you have put into this. my plant hemaphrodited and i just killed it i wanted a pretty good crop and something that would be good and didnt want a hemi. so thanks again but fortunately this isnt going to be my last grow out of this box iam going to try again in 3 months after i return from vacation. and this wont be the last of this computer box iam going to modify it a whole lot and make it even better but until then everyone have a fun time toking up

-LYTH-


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 15, 2008)

Sad to hear that, I woulda continued the hermi anyways, haha. 

Anyways, I look forward to seeing you start again... always nice to see a fellow pc grower


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 15, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> Sad to hear that, I woulda continued the hermi anyways, haha.
> 
> Anyways, I look forward to seeing you start again... always nice to see a fellow pc grower


yea man ill start updating again in about 3 months ill start a new grow hopefully it will go better than this time but thanks for all the info 

-LYTH-


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 16, 2008)

is the foil still there?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 16, 2008)

I hate hermies and foil lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 16, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I hate hermies and foil lol


lol...................... me too


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 16, 2008)

yes foil is still there didnt have time to take it off yet but i will in my next grow


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 16, 2008)

i also hate hermi's


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 17, 2008)

FTGMan said:


> yes foil is still there didnt have time to take it off yet but i will in my next grow


haha "didnt have time" . you need a whole day to pull it off?!?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 17, 2008)

did i mentioned that i hate hermies  lol


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> haha "didnt have time" . you need a whole day to pull it off?!?


nah i mean take it off and paint it dont feel like doing it now cause ill get depressed cause i got a hermi lol


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 17, 2008)

hey nice grow, check out my pc grow, it seems to be a little neater than urs

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48597-micro-pc-grow-done-right.html


----------



## beaverss (Apr 17, 2008)

mogie said:


> *HOW DO I MAKE A SIMPLE REFLECTOR FOR YOUR COMPACT FLUORESCENT?*
> 
> To build this reflector you will need a regular soda can, any brand will do, which you will need to rinse thoroughly until no residue is left inside. You will also need a good pair or scissor and a robust kitchen knife to cut the metal accordingly. An alternate method to remove the lid, would be to use a can opener. The lip of the lid can be used, and it will cut it cleanly. These tools should be chosen carefully as they will determine over failure or success of this construction. A lack of caution and a sharp metal edge can be fatal to your fingertips so think twice if your tools are capable of doing the job.
> 
> ...


 just passing on the love, how do you pple think the auto flower strains like Lr or Lr2 or LowDesil, would do in pc's? peace love and mungbeans


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 18, 2008)

I saw some nice lr and lr2 grows on another website a while back... I can find the link if you want it... They came out nice.


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 22, 2008)

one of my freinds well name frodo 
gave me a plant about 2 weeks old it has been looking like crap when i got it today and since i had an open space in my grow box i settled it in there with a nice transplant into another pot and a good watering it looked like frodo was giving it like 4 hours of light a day and he is a first time grower and he gave me it so i can save her i will post pics later today and im not going to keep this one imgoing to care for it for a month then go on vacation.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 22, 2008)

sweeet. lets see the baby


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 23, 2008)

here it is



















i will get better pics later today


-LYTH-


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 23, 2008)

she looks sad


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 23, 2008)

yea frodo took pretty bad care of her


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 24, 2008)

Look at it as an opportunity to show off your green thumb and your caring heart to all of us.


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 24, 2008)

i will look at it this way now that you mentioned it and the leaves are getting their color back now when i got them they were relay yellowish now they are greening


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 25, 2008)

NICE! Glad to hear you bring it back!


----------

